# Roux 4c prediction guide



## deadcat (May 4, 2017)

Giving back to the community!
BU recog guide coming soon.


----------



## Octavian-360 (May 4, 2017)

Awesome! Just what i needed haha. 
I am Devansh from the Roux group btw.


----------



## AwesomeARC (May 5, 2017)

Just amazing. Helped me a lot. Thank you very much!


----------



## deadcat (May 5, 2017)

AwesomeARC said:


> Just amazing. Helped me a lot. Thank you very much!


I'm glad it's helpful! You should also join the Roux facebook group, if you're not already there


----------



## AwesomeARC (May 9, 2017)

deadcat said:


> I'm glad it's helpful! You should also join the Roux facebook group, if you're not already there



Hmm... Is there a Roux facebook group? Nice! Could you please send me the link?


----------



## deadcat (May 9, 2017)

AwesomeARC said:


> Hmm... Is there a Roux facebook group? Nice! Could you please send me the link?


Just search for "Roux Method Speed Solvers"


----------



## AwesomeARC (May 9, 2017)

deadcat said:


> Just search for "Roux Method Speed Solvers"



OK, thanks.


----------



## poter090 (Aug 18, 2017)

I will have a try. Thanks for the guidiance.


----------



## Shiv3r (Aug 27, 2017)

deadcat said:


> Giving back to the community!
> BU recog guide coming soon.


so the picture broke, what was this supposed to be?


----------



## deadcat (Aug 27, 2017)

Shiv3r said:


> so the picture broke, what was this supposed to be?


It's working for me


----------



## Shiv3r (Aug 27, 2017)

deadcat said:


> It's working for me


well Idk, my internet is kinda weird. 
also forgot, bump.


----------

